# Boulder Creek Closed



## daniel_mcgraw (Apr 17, 2014)

Boulder Creek is closed from the west to the east city limits until flood cleanup is finished. 

Flood-related Boulder Creek closure could last 60 days or more - Boulder Daily Camera


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

